# Medellin



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

Hola, anyone on the board from Medellin? I will be in town Friday April 27 for several days and would love to do some rides. I also need to rent a 55 or 56cm bike.

My Spanish is almost zero.

Jim


----------



## abadyam (Feb 27, 2011)

jtompilot said:


> Hola, anyone on the board from Medellin? I will be in town Friday April 27 for several days and would love to do some rides. I also need to rent a 55 or 56cm bike.
> 
> My Spanish is almost zero.
> 
> Jim


good luck, I'm heading back down in May and bringing my mountain bike. You can try to join this group on facebook for more info

https://www.facebook.com/groups/349109035175/

If you don't mind asking why are you heading down and with who? As a general rule you'll do a lot better off with someone speaking spanish and from the area.

Let me know if find anything out and I will as well as I'd love to do some road riding in the mountains as well, but got some great MTBing lined up in the mountains.

Aaron


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

abadyam said:


> good luck, I'm heading back down in May and bringing my mountain bike. You can try to join this group on facebook for more info
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/349109035175/
> 
> ...


I did find one place to rent a MTB. It's on calle 10 off the main drag near a great burger joint.

The other pilot speaks some spanish but I just cant get it. Back in Dec. I got a MTBR reply from a local but I cant get a reply now.


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

abadyam said:


> good luck, I'm heading back down in May and bringing my mountain bike. You can try to join this group on facebook for more info
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/349109035175/
> 
> ...


I found out that its impossible to rent a good bike unless you do an expensive tour.
On MTBR Jay from Medellin contacted me and we are going to try and hook up for a ride on sunday. Jay is going to loan me his sons bike.

I am going to try and find a used road bike buy and leave it here with a friend.


----------



## abadyam (Feb 27, 2011)

jtompilot said:


> I found out that its impossible to rent a good bike unless you do an expensive tour.
> On MTBR Jay from Medellin contacted me and we are going to try and hook up for a ride on sunday. Jay is going to loan me his sons bike.
> 
> I am going to try and find a used road bike buy and leave it here with a friend.


Hmm I ride a 56cm usually, let me know I might be interested in helping you cover the costs to use it while I'm down there myself if I can't find one.


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

abadyam said:


> Hmm I ride a 56cm usually, let me know I might be interested in helping you cover the costs to use it while I'm down there myself if I can't find one.


That's great. I also ride 55 or 56. Splitting the cost would be super. Any idea how much you might want to invest? I'm going to start looking.


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

Mercadolibre.com.co has bicycles for sale but there is not much selection


----------

